# Help with a couple sheaffer fountain pens



## jthompson1995 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just got these two Sheaffer fountain pens that were my grandfathers. The resin on these is in pretty good shape but the metal components on the outside of the cap are pretty corroded. I think they are piston filled but I'm not sure how to use the mechanism yet or test if they still work.

There is a good bit of old, dried ink on the nib and feed and some inside the cap, what should I use to clean this out? Also, can these be taken apart fully so I can clean out the inside of the ink chamber?

Can anyone lend any info on what models they are, when they were made or where I might find any info on them?

Sorry for all of the questions but I'm quite inexperienced in older fountain pens. Thanks in advance for any info.







This silver and black streaked pen has a 14K nib but it is bent upwards and to the side. Can this be fixed? Anyone know if I can send it somewhere to be fixed?











This green and black streaked pen has D04572 stamped on the nib.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 16, 2009)

Jason, I don't know much about these pens, but I remember them being referrred to as White Dots.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 16, 2009)

Man, that's cool.  I always wanted a vintage pen or razor that was my grandfathers... but I guess neither one of them kept any of their old stuff around in their later years!


----------



## penmanship (Oct 16, 2009)

head over to the fountainpennetwork.com.  You will get all the answers plus.............


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 16, 2009)

They are Sheaffer Vac-fil models , probably from the late 30s or early to mid 40s . You operate them by unscrewing the blind cap on the pen body and pulling up on the plunger then putting the nib in the ink and quickly pushing down the plunger . This creates a vacuum in the cylinder and when the plunger reaches the end of it's travel breaks the vacuum and allows the ink to fill the pen .
If they were cleaned after their last use they may still work , if not then the plunger shafts are probably corroded and the felt seal is dried out . They are repairable but will need an expert to rebuild them right . There are several good places to send them to , go to the Fountain pen network and read the Sheaffer forum .

After a little digging the top one is a "Balance" model from around the early 40s and the bottom one is Balance Lifetime" model from the late 30s .


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I'll see what info I can find at FPN.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jason,
The gray one, with the conical nib, is a Sheaffer Lifetime 1946 White Dot Triumph piston filler; the bottom one, just can't tell from the picture, it might be a Lifetime Triumph or a Lifetime 1000 from 1936-1940, the band on the cap is a little too proud for the models of the time, might have been replaced. If they have sentimental value to you, have them professionally repaired, you are in Parkville; my friend, Bert Heiserman, has his pen shop in Kensington, MD, only open on Sat & Sun, 12-5, he is one of the worlds experts on vintage fountain pens, people come from all over the world to see this man on those 2 days(not all the time), his repairs are reasonable, and will not take as long as others in the field. Let me kow if you need the address or phone.
Richard


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 17, 2009)

Richard, Thanks for the info. I would like Bert's contact info if you'll send me a PM.

These pens do have sentimental value to me, though I never got to know my grandfather as he passed away when I was 9 months old. He was a master craftsman and is the biggest reason I got interested in woodworking. Being that I have been interested in pens, having and hopefully being able to use his pens is another connection to my grandfather.

I've heard a lot of stories about him growing up and have seen many of the other items he made but just recently have I been researching my family tree/past in more depth. 

I am fortunate enough to have gotten some of my grandfather's tools, including his turning tools, and use them on a fairly regular basis. I wish I had known him and could have learned a lot from him but I do feel a connection knowing I am following in his footsteps. 

He even has two exhibits he worked on/built in the Smithsonian in the On The Water Exhibit in the Museum of American History; he worked on the engine room from The Coast Guard Cutter Oak and he and his brother built the model of the tobacco ship The Brilliant that is the first exhibit you see when entering the renovated exhibit. It's about 12' high and 14' long and he, along with my great uncle, grandmother, aunts and uncles, made everything from scratch, even the rope and tackle. For anyone interested, here's a couple of links (he is N. David Newcomb).

http://americanhistory.si.edu/onthewater/collection/TR_335672.html

http://historywired.si.edu/object.cfm?ID=232


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jason,
PM sent
Richard


----------



## wolftat (Oct 18, 2009)

penmaker56 said:


> Jason,
> The gray one, with the conical nib, is a Sheaffer Lifetime 1946 White Dot Triumph piston filler; the bottom one, just can't tell from the picture, it might be a Lifetime Triumph or a Lifetime 1000 from 1936-1940, the band on the cap is a little too proud for the models of the time, might have been replaced. If they have sentimental value to you, have them professionally repaired, you are in Parkville; my friend, Bert Heiserman, has his pen shop in Kensington, MD, only open on Sat & Sun, 12-5, he is one of the worlds experts on vintage fountain pens, people come from all over the world to see this man on those 2 days(not all the time), his repairs are reasonable, and will not take as long as others in the field. Let me kow if you need the address or phone.
> Richard


 I think the center band was what was confusing me also. It's good to know that I'm not the only one thinking it was different then it should be.


----------

